# Anybody doin anything



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Finally got some time to go out today hit the Brigantine jetty from 11-1 was using squid while (unsuccessfully) trying to castnet some bait in the surf. Nothing went for the squid, but the guys next to me were catching a lot of snappers on what looked like recentley deceased finger mullets. My friend was using a sabiki baited with gulp bait trying to catch spot but all he could get was some tiny scup and kingfish.

From 1-3 we fished in the Brig surf South end. I switched to clam and caught a couple small kings and a sandshark. My friend finally caught a spot and liveline it but a bluefish bit it in half first cast. 

We should have bought some live bait and probably would have had better luck but i guess i am too f^&*&^&n' cheap!

Water is still real warm.

Where are all these weakies i am hearing about?


----------

